# info needed on gismo



## lianne-pets (Jul 19, 2007)

i first off gismo is doing great so is the kittens the thing is i want gismo done so she cant have any more kittens well the kittens are 4 weeks on friday and have just started to try food i ring the vets today to have gismo done and they said they cant do her until the kittens are fully on food i would like her done now as she is staring to play abit to ruff with them and the kittens are starting to hide a way from her and i think she has had enough of being in the bedroom too


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

The reason the vets want to wait it because once she is done it is likely she will stop producing milk. We waited until Vienna's kittens were 8 weeks old before she was spayed.

Sometimes the play looks rough, but it is all part of the learning for the kittens. So long as the roughness stops or eases when they cry out I wouldn't worry. It is also her way of starting to wean them, making them more independent and leaving mum alone.


----------



## lianne-pets (Jul 19, 2007)

thats just it she doesnt alway stop when the kittnes cry thats why they hide away when she plays with then


----------

